# The new pup in pictures.



## Jeff Oehlsen

So, he is still in France, and his breeder sent me this nicely done video. I have a video of him working, but no idea how to get it on here. He is almost 9 weeks.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5eFUXuZ9Gos


----------



## kristin tresidder

nice looking little guy. did you ever figure out how you're going to get him here?


----------



## Terry Devine

Good looking pup, good luck with him.


Terry


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

Yes, I am looking into flying over, but more than likely this one I will be paying out my ass for.

It has been a while since I have brought a puppy in, and more things changed then I had imagined. There were many things that I did not think through, one of which was what I was going to do if the bitch I wanted a pup from came up empty.

Not really one of those brilliant moments in life.

There is a new wrinkle in the process called a freight forwarder. If you are not going over to get your pup, you must use one of these companies. It is more than the pup cost, if you are curious.

I could type about another ten pages of all the little mistakes I made in this transaction, but suffice it to say I won't be making the same mistake twice. : )

Yes, there is another pup coming. My bet is that I make 22% of the same mistakes and only figure it out when the pup is home with me. LOL


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

Anyone know how to take a video off e-mail and onto a mac ??


----------



## Lynn Cheffins

handsome pup - sounds like quite the rigmarol getting a pup over here - hope you get him soon.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter

Super cute Jeff, I hope that the pup meets your all expectations and you don't **** it up:razz: (same kind of stuff I wish for anyone getting a new monster)


----------



## Candy Eggert

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Anyone know how to take a video off e-mail and onto a mac ??


Hi Jeff,

Congrats on the new pup ;-) 

Right click on the video and click "target as"....that should save it to your computer. Then you can upload it here. Works for PC's and hopefully Mac as well :?:


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

Nope, I tried that, and nothing. I am sure it is pretty simple, not really getting this whole computer thing.


----------



## Jason Moore

How the hell do you not have this computer thing down. You spend like 22 hours a day on it. LOL:evil:\\/


----------



## Timothy Saunders

hey Jeff when are you going over to France ? I will be their in mid September.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

If I snap, which is likely, I will be going to Houston and getting the same day passport and going in the next week or two. THe next trip I don't know, as I would like to see if he will be breeding the bitch that came up empty again.


----------



## Mike Di Rago

Jeff,
Congrats on the new pup and I hope he turns out as you expect, but a pup is always a coin toss!

Mike


----------



## Kristina Senter

Ooh, he's so cute wif the floppy little ears and the fuzzy wuzzy wittle face. What a sweet widdle puppy wuppy.


----------



## kristin tresidder

do you know what the format of the video is?


----------



## ann schnerre

NICE BONE on that pup! beyond that, he's a cute GSD, be interesting to see what his color ultimately is, but he's got bright eyes


----------



## Gary Garner

Great looking pup.... very impressive..


----------



## Gary Garner

ann freier said:


> NICE BONE on that pup! beyond that, he's a cute GSD, be interesting to see what his color ultimately is, but he's got bright eyes


Yeah, wonder how he'll look...:-s :-k

His pigments etc...look a lot like a dog you and I are fond of  Do you think?


----------



## Jason Moore

It is a pretty pup. What color are the parents?


----------



## Chad Byerly

Good luck with your pup, Jeff. Looks good.


----------



## ann schnerre

Gary Garner said:


> Yeah, wonder how he'll look...:-s :-k
> 
> His pigments etc...look a lot like a dog you and I are fond of  Do you think?


indeed!!

i have to say that Xena's puppy picture is the absolute embodiment of "bright-eyes". there is no better pic of an alert, "let's find out what's going on in this world" dog, than that one. of course, i AM a bit fond of her, so my opinion is biased..lol

anyway, pups colored like jeff's can turn out to be anything: a "saddle-back" , def not a sable, not a bi-color, perhaps a melanistic B/T (like Brix).

but the main question is: can jeff train an OG that looks like Ulko's on this boy???


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie

Nice puppy. Has that GSD calm, intuitive look, yet he seems very committed in his drive/bite work--good balance. Looking forward to reading how he develops in ring. Does the breeder say how they develop in their drives/character?

Terrasita


----------



## Gerry Grimwood

ann freier said:


> NICE BONE on that pup!


Buddy goes to work one morning, a co worker comments..you smell really good, what do you have on ?

Buddy replies...I have a h**d on, but I didn't think anyone would be able to smell it.

Nice looking pup Jeff.


----------



## Anne Jones

Cute little pupster, Jeff. Good luck with him. Hope he is all that you are looking for.


----------



## Craig Wood

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> So, he is still in France, and his breeder sent me this nicely done video. I have a video of him working, but no idea how to get it on here. He is almost 9 weeks.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5eFUXuZ9Gos



Nice looking pup.
How long before he bites you for bringing him to SA (what is it 95 feels like 100 there now?) LOL


----------



## kendra velazquez

If its a windows media file .wmv convert it to .mpeg or any standard none windows format .avi, .mpg, etc..

Or email it to me and I can do it for you; if that is the problem??

[email protected]


----------



## Dwyras Brown

Jeff just send the damn dog to me before you *%&* it up.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

Brown, send me some vids of dogs you have trained the OG with, and maybe I will consider it.

I sent this to my friend Wendy, and she writes back, For ME ?? Pretty please ???

I told her that if Soda PoPs guts work, she can have a nice angry Mal puppy to go with her 1 year old daughter. : )

Of course I cannot attach the great pic I have of her kid with an angry look biting a stuffed bears leg. Figures.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

Craig, it is not so bad now, it is cooler than last year. The crazy shit usually stops mid sept.


----------



## Bob Scott

Big congrats! You definately need a GSD.


----------



## Dwyras Brown

Jeff, we don't teach dogs object guards. Is that a Schutzhand trick. I can put on my flip flops and show you a video of a nice mastiff type dog in defense.


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen

uploaded for Jeff: Esko

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yL4FOoTt5i0

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Owt1cV2nMc


----------



## Mike Scheiber

Looks like a nice pup hope he works out


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

It is gonna be an interesting ride.


----------



## Becky Shilling

Looks like a very driven pup. Love his coloring (and his bite)!


----------



## Connie Sutherland

Kristina Senter said:


> Ooh, he's so cute wif the floppy little ears and the fuzzy wuzzy wittle face. What a sweet widdle puppy wuppy.


Well, I can only say "ditto." :lol: :lol:


----------



## Connie Sutherland

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> uploaded for Jeff: Esko
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yL4FOoTt5i0
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Owt1cV2nMc



Nice!


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

I think he picked out a nice one for me. I gotta learn French so I can call the guy. He is GSD all the way. He also doesn't have half a litter a year, so that is great.

He sent me a nice little note telling me how the GSD will start coming back into prominence. I got that one this morning, and that is the kind of attitude I really like. : )


----------



## Connie Sutherland

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> ... He sent me a nice little note telling me how the GSD will start coming back into prominence. I got that one this morning, and that is the kind of attitude I really like. : )



I'll say. :smile:


----------



## susan tuck

Wow, nice pup! Too bad you are going to waste him in Mondio (kidding, of course).


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

I am hoping that he will be able to out, and bite again just like that. That is what I will be looking for.


----------



## Timothy Stacy

Very nice. Should make one hell of a SCHUTZHUND dog


----------



## Drew Peirce

Good luck with him jeff, as we know pups are a crap shoot and after my experiences of the past 3 years with washouts I kind of swore off puppies, but it didnt last long.
I'm getting ready to roll the dice again this fall with a female.
One thing I learned is that when we have a bunch of time and training invested into a pup sometimes we dont judge them with quite as much cold stark objectivity as we should.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

If you get a great pedigree on the female, don't wash her out. LOL

She just might make that monster you have been looking for. : ) If not, if Soda's guts work, and I have an angry angry asshat of a puppy, I will put the vid here so you can see if you want it.


----------



## Connie Sutherland

Drew Peirce said:


> ... One thing I learned is that when we have a bunch of time and training invested into a pup sometimes we dont judge them with quite as much cold stark objectivity as we should.


Hey, forget all the time and training. :lol: It's earlier than that.

The minute we own the dog, the rosy lens slips into place. "My dog" is just not held up to the cold harsh morning light the same way as "his dog."

In fact, "my breed" is the same thing ... 

Boring world without that, right? Boards like this one would be just lists of titles and accomplishments that would read like train timetables.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

I have no rosey lens. I have magnifying lens. I have to be careful not to be throwing dogs out the window left and right.

I have found that the best way to get a good pup, is to go and pick the pup you want, and give the pup to a puppy raising home for the first 9 or 10 months.

I find the weakest moron on the planet. It is a LOCK. No matter what, the pup comes back and you make up for lost time quickly. However, the environment that they were raised in, allows them to do well.

Hard asses, like me when I was young, are way to much for a young puppy really.


----------



## Connie Sutherland

Actually, even though it's your thread, I wasn't really talking specifically.

Just a general observation I have made through the years about most dog people, myself included.

Everything from "the best dog in the world" meaning no-drive couch potato who doesn't care what's on the agenda if it ends in a good meal, to championing odd breeds for work that the breed is not and never was bred or suited to do.

But I digress and it is your thread. :lol:


----------



## Connie Sutherland

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> I have no rosey lens. I have magnifying lens. I have to be careful not to be throwing dogs out the window left and right. ...


So be careful about standing under Jeff's windows and holding out your arms, waiting for a great dog.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

It has happpened, OH it has happened. 

Now I just train the dog, leave the expectations to someone else. I love the idea that there is something coming to you that will do what you want. Puppies really are hopes and dreams, but I have learned to just train the dog, and make evaluations much later.


----------



## Chris McDonald

This dog aint got a chance its getting thrown out the window, the owner has high standards. Are your standards this high with girl friends or do you just date anything that lets you sit in front of the computer all day?


----------



## Timothy Stacy

He likes Chicago girls (the city of big shoulders).


----------



## virginia reed

Puppies!! They don't do much for me.

I LIKE DOGS!!! Maybe that's why i never had kids.

Fun experience though - buying a dog from Europe. Really like his coloring.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

That is probably why I never got married. LOL

You should see some of the earth pigs that inhabit Texas. Makes all of Chi town look like a fashion runway. :grin:


----------



## Timothy Stacy

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> That is probably why I never got married. LOL
> 
> You should see some of the earth pigs that inhabit Texas. Makes all of Chi town look like a fashion runway. :grin:


I guess it's true, everything is bigger in Texas.
Do they allow hunting of these land hogs?

I thought I remembered you saying you were going hog hunting one weekend!


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

Quote: 
I thought I remembered you saying you were going hog hunting one weekend!

The texas wedding ritual ??? I don't have those kinds of dogs. : )


----------



## ann schnerre

so how/when are you bringing the boy home??????????????????????

hurry up!!


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

The dog is coming the first of Sept. The whole thing is retarded. I am getting another pup after this, but screw this nightmare, I am just going over there and getting it.

So here is what I have figured out for those of you that are going to France.

If YOU go get the puppy, you have to have a vet cert. THats it, then you can get on the plane with the puppy and off you go. THe crate's that the FREIGHT FORWARDER sell are 90 euros, and it is about 1.40 dollars for every euro + - a penny or two.

The cost of the freight forwarder is about what you will pay in airfare, so **** them go get the pup yourself.

It is a nightmare. I am watching MY PUP on youtube........and I didn't make the video. LOL


----------



## Debbie Skinner

I hear that the Euro may tank at then end of the year. Hope it starts to drop before then for your sake. Since the Mondioring Championship is in France in March, is there anyone that could just bring your pup back for you then as excess baggage? They could take an extra crate (normally no charge if it's considered one of their bags)...


----------



## Debbie Skinner

I meant October not March...I'm just on my first cup of coffee..


----------



## Debbie Skinner

well..never mind as it's Belgium not France and clear up near Antwerp.. However, I have an adult malinois that I need to bring over soon so if I hear of someone coming soon I can let you know as I'm hoping to have the dog brought back with someone. However, if the euro drops then it won't be so costly for freight.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

That would add another month. LOL

I will definately plan the next one a lot better. I will just fly over and get the pup. He is in the north of France, so maybe I just wander into Belgium and see what is over there.


----------



## Debbie Skinner

Hey if you wander over there in September hit the NVBK Championships as they run 3 consecutive weekends. You'll see some real dogs there


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

Do you know the dates ??


----------



## Debbie Skinner

I'll try to find them...best thing is to email Germain Powells (President of the NVBK). A couple years ago when I went to watch the Cat 1 the directions were very bad and a bunch of us including Germain and other NVBK members all ended up in the wrong location. We all made it to the trial field in time. Germain speaks English very well. I'll PM you his email addy.


----------



## Gillian Schuler

Looking nice Jeff. Went on to the web site and looked at his parents. BTW, one of the videos posted was his mother at 12 weeks.

I like the noir et feu Berger Allemand!!


----------



## Debbie Skinner

*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]6/09[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][/FONT]* [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-3]*PROVINCIAAL KAMPIOENSCHAP VAN LIMBURG:
CHAMPIONAT DU PROVINCE LIMBOURG: *[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-3]* 
CHAMPIONSHIP OF THE PROVINCE OF LIMBURG:*[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE] *[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]MEERHOUT[/FONT][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]13/09[/FONT]* [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*KAMPIOENSCHAP VAN BELGIE: 
CHAMPIONAT DE BELGIQUE: CATEG. III
CHAMPIONSHIP OF BELGIUM:*[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*M.B.H. AARTRIJKE*[/FONT] *[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]20/09[/FONT]* [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*KAMPIOENSCHAP VAN BELGIE: 
CHAMPIONAT DE BELGIQUE: CATEG. II
CHAMPIONSHIP OF BELGIUM:*[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] [/FONT] *[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Clubs Maasland: DILSEN
website[/FONT]* *[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]27/09[/FONT]* [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*KAMPIOENSCHAP VAN BELGIE: 
CHAMPIONAT DE BELGIQUE: CATEG. I
CHAMPIONSHIP OF BELGIUM:*[/FONT]


----------



## Debbie Skinner

That's Sept 13 Cat III
Sept 20 Cat II
Sept 27 Cat I


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

Wow, that is a bit too late. Oh well, there is next year. : ) 

Thanks for the info though, and when I go, if Dexter is anywhere close, ZI will see if I can go and see him work. Maybe he dates Soda PoP. : )


----------



## R Janssen

If you are going to the NVBK certifications at Meerhout,
don't forget that only 40km north are the KNPV Nationals at Eindhoven. (5,6,7, September)

http://www.knpv.nl/welkom bij/kampioenschap/NLkampioenschappen.html

This year again there are many dogs from my province attending, 
When i have some time i will also go watch.

EDIT: never mind, just read your replay.


----------



## Mike Wood

Nice bone and Good big head on him... very nice! Looks like he already is going full grip... I know you do Modio, but non-the-less very nice grip.


----------



## Timothy Stacy

They sure spent a lot of time putting together a video of edited pictures. Why not just take video?
Possibly fat and lazy and doesn't chase anything? Like a Texas hog.


----------



## Debbie Skinner

http://www.leblancmont.com Albeaux FRANCE

directions from Paris:
http://link2.map24.com/?lid=1672e62...x&country0=FR&logo_url0=&name0=&description0=


----------



## Tim Bartlett

rene_limburg said:


> If you are going to the NVBK certifications at Meerhout,
> don't forget that only 40km north are the KNPV Nationals at Eindhoven. (5,6,7, September)
> 
> http://www.knpv.nl/welkom bij/kampioenschap/NLkampioenschappen.html
> 
> This year again there are many dogs from my province attending,
> When i have some time i will also go watch.
> 
> EDIT: never mind, just read your replay.



Rene,

I will be in Eindhoven during that time. Is the Ch. at the stadium in downtown Eindhoven?


----------



## Debbie Skinner

There's an excellent French Ring club near Bondy (Paris). The training director Juaquim welcomes all breeds and was the training decoy for Seneque (Finalist Beauceron). He's helped Tim Welch with the training of Avatar, FRIII. I'm sure they would welcome you at their club.


----------



## Timothy Stacy

Ah, found the video in the middle of this thread. Looks good. Had to try giving you a hard time Jeff. Are you sure that is a GSD?LOL
I'd keep him there as long as you can and let that guy train him for ya.


----------



## R Janssen

@Tim, no its not the big Stadium of the famous soccer club PSV, but another smaller soccer club, 
the satdion is called "Jan Louwers Stadion".

http://www.wikimapia.org/#lat=51.411775&lon=5.479252&z=15&l=26&m=h&search=Jan Louwers Stadion 

Its located at the A67 highway, you need to have the exit "33 - Waalre" from there its a few 100 meters.
Normally they have "KNPV" signs next to the road to point to in the right direction.


----------



## Tim Bartlett

Thanks Rene. I'll have to go. It is about 20 mins. from where we are staying.


----------



## Tim Bartlett

Sorry for getting off topic..........back to Jeff's new pup.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

Like suddenly you didn't know where it was, or when. Please.


----------



## Tim Bartlett

Sorry Jeff, I don't have the time to keep up with all the dog sports. Especially KNPV. Next time I guess I can just ask you. =;


----------



## Tim Bartlett

Actually I placed 11th out of 15 at the SuperSelection and was selected to decoy the FMBB World Championship. Let me know when you can actually even pass a decoy certification and then we can continue this discussion.


----------



## Tim Bartlett

You are right Jeff. I certified 7 years ago and never claimed to know much about MR back then. I was learned a lot from Teo and am happy I certified.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

Teo was going to sign me off as certified. He knows how I work a dog.

I told him not to, as Charlie was gonna flip the **** out. Politics, and control freaks. LOL


----------



## Tim Bartlett

We will do a cert. at Ann's in Dec. if there is any interest.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

I thought it was a LOT of fun last time, so of course. WHat is the worst that can happen ?? Hopefully I will get some sleep.

However, you got to explain to me the not enough aggro thing on the face over the obstacle, as I was at the championships and the judge had them tone it down, which put it BELOW the amount I used. LOL

Considering how many are not for me, I got to be more right than the rest.

I may go to Chicago. Hometown and all.


----------



## Timothy Stacy

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> I thought it was a LOT of fun last time, so of course. WHat is the worst that can happen ?? Hopefully I will get some sleep.
> 
> However, you got to explain to me the not enough aggro thing on the face over the obstacle, as I was at the championships and the judge had them tone it down, which put it BELOW the amount I used. LOL
> 
> Considering how many are not for me, I got to be more right than the rest.
> 
> I may go to Chicago. Hometown and all.


We are ready for you Jeff and you better have on your beer goggles


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

Aren't they all gay now or something ??


----------



## Timothy Stacy

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Aren't they all gay now or something ??


That is boy's town on the North side. Us south sider's are a lot more trashy with dirt under our nails.


----------



## Guest

Timothy Stacy said:


> We are ready for you Jeff and you better have on your beer goggles


Oh c'mon...it's not like he's going to Wisconsin.


----------



## Timothy Stacy

You better be ready Jeff
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mu10NBv9Q-8

Here is what your in for. You may have to confirm your birthday to view this.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bE2rQ3sVUv8


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

Those were girls ?? I was thinking there was a gang fight going on.

Fat chicks in tight clothes. WTF is the world coming to LOL

I actually had one buck up on me a few months back. However, once she realized I believe that women are equal to men (and thus eligible for the ass whupping) she decided to take her cake and eat it somewhere else quietly.

One of the funniest things I EVER saw was my barback was running to bring ice, and some neanderthal looking fat bitch reached out and grabbed his......area. He dropped the ice bucket, and knocked the fat bitch out cold.

I about fell the **** out. He came back and saw me laughing and said "did you see the fat guy grab my junk?"

Good times.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

I am still amazed that the video was not a gang fight.


----------



## Timothy Stacy

I'm still laughing about the video and your story Jeff!
Gotta love a trunk full of funk!


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

You HAVE to call them sir sometime. THat is some of the best times you can ever have with a fat chick. Just keep saying, but sir, I don't understand your confusion, or some shit like that. Keep walking away saying SIR, I don't like conflict.

AWESOME.

If you can get it on video, there is a 5 dollar bonus in it for ya.


----------

